# The Public...



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i haven't been a dog owner for very long & i was wondering.. where can you usually take your babies? (public places) .. i'm sure it's different in every state, but i'd LOVE to take leise with me everywhere i can.. and i just don't know where i'm allowed to take her.

my question is, where do you guys take your babies? any places that are known to be pet-friendly?


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I take my sunshine with me at the park of course,lol







,, take her to the mall as long she's in her carrier ;
I''ll take her to any circuit city, best buy, car dealer or any store not exposing or not selling some foods ; or I always put her on carrier that i could hide her little bit  , people don't say anything that she's not allowed , they were just staring at her and smiling , and i knew what's on their mind " oh that little darling puppy is cute"









As long she's in her carrier , i dont have any problem for her. I just cannot take her to any grocery store or some place which very stricted not allowed pets and that's the problem.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I've been told that Target is a no-no. I tried taking L.E. into the one near my house a few months ago, and the security guard at the front told me dogs weren't allowed. I wanted to make a stink about it cause she was in her carrier and there wasn't a sign posted saying No Dogs, but I didn't have time. Since then I've seen dogs walking in and out, and I get bitter everytime. 

Is it true that they can say no dogs even if it isn't posted?


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks guys.. i'm really looking for more places leise & i can go together.. while doing chores i can spend time with her, and we NEVER have to be separated! so far i think the only place i know of that i can take her is the pet store, lowes, & michaels? i wish there were more places we could take our babies..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

In canada, Ontario, I take chelsey to our mall, but our mall does not have any grocery stores. I stay away from the food court in the mall. She is so amazing once she is I her carrier. She does not make a peep and it looks like a purse so no one even knows she is even in there. Once i see a no dogs allowed sign i don't even think about it. unfortunely there are a lot of those here. So they don't get to go to many places.. I did sneek her in to the video store onece because I was not going to leave her in the car.. there was a sign there... but I was in and out anyway. I have taken Chelsey and Chester to Rona and they love them They even play with them there.. chelsey gets to go to more places as I can hide her... Chester hates the carrier. It's funny because Chester can go on way longer walks then chelsey. He has so much energy.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I have taken Chulita with me everytime to 2 Petstores...one being Petsmart. I have taken her to Bed, Bath and Beyond and TJMaxx...she is always in her carrier so 90% of the time they don't even know she is with me.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OH...have you ever been to a Pet Store that you weren't allowed to bring your baby with you?????


Well.......I had my first experience with this...over the Thanksgiving Weekend. This new store opened up so close to my house called PUPPY SHOPEE. I drove over with both my kids and Chulita and as I was holding Chulita and attempting to close the door to my car.....someone is yelling over at me...I look over and the owner is telling me YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO BRING YOUR DOG IN.







I just looked at him and said...O.K. and then he proceeded to say...WE KEEP A VERY STERILE ENVIRONMENT. I didn't say anything after that. At this point I really wanted to just get back in my car and GO HOME. But I had told my 4 year old son that I was going to take him to see all the puppies in the store. SOOOOOOOO.....I went in, left Chulita with my daughter (who was so offended she wanted no part of going in the store) LOL!!! I was there maybe a whole 5 minutes. I let my son look at all the puppies AND LEFT!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

hmm, Traci...the Target in Cincinnati allowed one ...the last time I was there..there was the cutest cockapoo.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This is going to be one of those subjects that everyone is going to have an "opinion" on. My "opinion" is that a responsible pet owner respects the rights of others and doesn't take their pet where it isn't allowed. There are alot of places where it is just common sense that dogs aren't allowed; restaurants grocery stores; hospitals etc. But sometimes there are places where it isn't so clear. Then you have to "defer" to the management. I'm not sure what to say when it isn't posted on the door.... there may be paticular health ordinances in a state or town that forbide animals in an establishment and I do feel that it is important to obey them. 

Sometimes with our little furbabies it's tempting to "sneak" them in, after all, they are so cute and little and who can resist? With a 4 or 5 lb ball of fur that may be the case but I'm a believer in the "greater good" and where do you draw the line? If it's ok for me to sneak my dog in then how about the next person with the 10 lb dog or the 15 lb dog or maybe the 50lb dog that isn't so friendly and doesn't smell so good. 

I take Ty with me lots of places. If the sign on the door says "No dogs allowed" I don't take him in. If there is no sign on the door I take him in and make no attempt to hide him. If I am approached by an employee and told animals are not allowed I politely tell them they should post that on the door and then I leave. I think any business has the right to establish their rules, what ever those rules may be. Just as I have the right to chose where I want to do business. 

I have found that some places that say "No Dogs" (like the Video store or the drug store) will let me bring him in for a quick pick up if he is in his carrier and I explain that it's too hot to leave him in the car. I find that honesty is the best policy. 

From the business owners perspective I think that the rare "bad experience" with somone who breaks the rules makes it harder for those of us who try to follow them. 

This is JUST MY OPINION


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it is up to the particular store management. Starbucks is a no-no but now in the stroller it is ok; same with Target. I don't know why the stroller made a difference but it did. Belle has been to Safeway on a regular basis, pharmacy, Michael's; Bed Bath & Beyond; Best Buy and the different Malls. I'm not trying to sell strollers but it has made a difference as to whether they will let Belle in or not, especially at Starbucks and Target. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me as to what difference a carrier is compared to the stroller but that has been our experience.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are a few sites that tell you what places are pet friendly

DogFriendly.com
petswelcome.com
petsonthego.com

My mom and dad travel all the time with their 2 schipperkes, and my mom says Florida (all over) and all of San Francisco are the most pet friendly places she has found. She said in those places they can take the dogs everywhere, even to restaurants that have out door patios.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

pet friendly

Lots of places!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> my mom says Florida (all over) and all of San Francisco are the most pet friendly places she has found. She said in those places they can take the dogs everywhere, even to restaurants that have out door patios.[/B]


I agree -- San Francisco is very pet-friendly. Why is it okay to bring my dog into restaurants here and not in other states? And why is it okay to have him on the planes and airports where food is being served??Either way, its my life and my dog -- so we do bring him everywhere in his juicy bag on the weekends because we hate leaving him alone.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I find it quite amusing and ironic that Target has a dog as their mascot, sell all sorts of dog clothes, bedding, toys, food etc., but won't allow their customers dogs that are in carriers in their stores....







. We got kicked out by one of their rent-a-guard's.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I find it quite amusing and ironic that Target has a dog as their mascot, sell all sorts of dog clothes, bedding, toys, food etc., but won't allow their customers dogs that are in carriers in their stores....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its because of their nasty smelling cafeteria. Never in a million years would I eat anything there so I find it insulting that they view dogs as a threat to their cafeteria when the smell coming from it clearly indicates that things are rotting and bacteria is growing by the seconds!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125517
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Exactly!! Where in the heck is that smiley that pukes? I need him!!


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

It's much worst in Canada, where most places are not very pet friendly. Even apartments and condos have strict rules about pets. It's difficult even to find a place for rent that allows pets. Parks are also strict about pets some times. I never tried taking my Pudding to the mall, but I'd like to as soon as I can find a good carrier... It's so hard to find good pet things in Ontario!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> This is going to be one of those subjects that everyone is going to have an "opinion" on. My "opinion" is that a responsible pet owner respects the rights of others and doesn't take their pet where it isn't allowed. There are alot of places where it is just common sense that dogs aren't allowed; restaurants grocery stores; hospitals etc. But sometimes there are places where it isn't so clear. Then you have to "defer" to the management. I'm not sure what to say when it isn't posted on the door.... there may be paticular health ordinances in a state or town that forbide animals in an establishment and I do feel that it is important to obey them.
> ...
> From the business owners perspective I think that the rare "bad experience" with somone who breaks the rules makes it harder for those of us who try to follow them.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. While I would LOVE to take The Buttercup with me everywhere I go, I just don't truly believe that it's always appropriate. I would never dream of taking her to any type of indoor food establishment. I "get" that Europeans do it all the time, dogs are welcome in all sorts of restaurants there, I truly "get" it...but it's just not my thing. I know that The Buttercup would be fine, but not everyone else in the restaurant/grocery will know that. I'm not putting others on edge just so I can have my dog sit next to me at a restaurant. In a carrier or not. I've eaten with my friend's newfs many times to watch them decide it's time to fling their slobber-slingers up to the ceiling. The aftereffect being...dog hair and dog slobber on or near my food. Of course I realize that's an extreme. But it happens and it sucks. I've stopped taking Buttercup to some outdoor eateries because a chihuahua and his owner found nothing wrong with peeing on every single table leg...and PATRON leg...and almost----my purse. Just because I know that MY dog will behave and not make a peep, doesnt give me the right to bring her everywhere. 
And heaven forbid i EVER get on a plane with another person supersensitive to animals. I was fortunate enough that she stopped freaking out for 5 seconds so I could tell her that maltese are hypoallergenic (as much as they are, really), and besides, she'll be in her carrier under the seat the entire flight. And she wont make a peep, either. The lady was fine, the flight attendant continued to be hateful, and the lady sitting next to me had no idea I even had a dog with me LOL

And let's face it, not EVERYONE is a dog person. As hard as it is to accept, not everyone likes little dogs, not everyone likes ANY dogs... People hellbent on their dislikes won't listen to "hypoallergenic" "cute" "small" etc... they just know they dont like dogs. I'm not going to force the issue and fight for my dog's "right" to be in her carrier around people who may or may not even know she's there. 

Again, totally MY OPINION, and an unpopular one, I'm sure. I'm probably the worst dogmom here, by only allowing Buttercup to go into doggie boutiques, Petsmart (Only her favorite one), and Bloomingdale's (when we're in the area). And she seems fine with it.









Ann Marie and The "Otherwise, Well-traveled" Buttercup


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Miami was wonderful. I lived there for 2 years, such a dog friendly city. I used to take my friend's french bull dog everywhere with me. I even took him to Johny Rockets for lunch, we sat outside and I actually sat his big butt on a chair.

At TGIF in Miami, the waiter even brought out some water for him. They have outdoor seating, so many dogs join their owners.

With Max in Staten Island, so far I have taken him EVERYWHERE with me, especially pet stores. They have never said anything so far.

I did learn though there are board of health rules at supermarkets. I learned this after a shopping spree at Stop and Shop...when I was done shopping, the security guard said "he can't be in here" I said ok, I am checking out now. Max had a great time, almost every isle there was a welcoming stranger saying hello. One woman stood with us for a few minutes because she missed her dog (passed on) and said Max made her day, she missed that affection....THAT was really sweet.

Cotsco wouldn't let us in, either...health dept. Who knew?? I did still take him to Pathmark around midnight, though. There is usually no custumers there at that time, and the teens that work there don't really care.

I took him to the mall, clothing stores, Nationwide wholesalers, TJ Maxx, Duane Reade, CVS, and even a Turkish take out restaurant (I asked if it was ok first, and the manager said yes). I brought him into A&W diner, too....for take out...I didn't ask there but no one said anything or we would have left..

I see a therapist for past depression issues and she told me I could bring him. She said if he barks the hospital staff will just think it's someone acting like a dog...she's funny.

I had him in Toys R Us because I had to get my nefew a gift card. Kmart, the dollar store by my house, the dollar store by Petco., the 7-ll by my house (don't mind), baby's r us, I wanted to check out the play pens, Bed and Bath and some various clothing stores.

So far super markets are off limits, but that is understandable. If I had my carrier with me, though I wouldn't hesitate to bring him in...my carrier doesn't look like a pet carrier.

I guess I push the envelope a bit.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> thanks guys.. i'm really looking for more places leise & i can go together.. while doing chores i can spend time with her, and we NEVER have to be separated! so far i think the only place i know of that i can take her is the pet store, lowes, & michaels? i wish there were more places we could take our babies..[/B]


in most states dogs are not allowed on Lowes but Home Depot welcomes dogs on leashes


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> This is going to be one of those subjects that everyone is going to have an "opinion" on. My "opinion" is that a responsible pet owner respects the rights of others and doesn't take their pet where it isn't allowed. There are alot of places where it is just common sense that dogs aren't allowed; restaurants grocery stores; hospitals etc. But sometimes there are places where it isn't so clear. Then you have to "defer" to the management. I'm not sure what to say when it isn't posted on the door.... there may be paticular health ordinances in a state or town that forbide animals in an establishment and I do feel that it is important to obey them.
> 
> Sometimes with our little furbabies it's tempting to "sneak" them in, after all, they are so cute and little and who can resist? With a 4 or 5 lb ball of fur that may be the case but I'm a believer in the "greater good" and where do you draw the line? If it's ok for me to sneak my dog in then how about the next person with the 10 lb dog or the 15 lb dog or maybe the 50lb dog that isn't so friendly and doesn't smell so good.
> 
> ...



WELL SAID !!!!!! I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU. 
In the past I have had to ask people to leave because they have a dog with them. You have no idea how rude people can be when I was only doing my job. Why do dog owners try to make it hard on the employees? My son is the manager of a huge chain restaurant. He has told me many times he finds out after the people have gotten their food they have hidden a dog and another patron has let him know. He has to ask them to leave and imagine the stink they have made because they have to leave in the middle of eating. They get mad at the restaurant when it’s the owners of the pup that broke the rules.
I have found that some places that say "No Dogs" (like the Video store or the drug store) will let me bring him in for a quick pick up if he is in his carrier and I explain that it's too hot to leave him in the car. I find that honesty is the best policy.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't really agree with the "hiding" dogs to get into places that don't allow them either. I think it's cute when I see a dog in a store but most of the time it just surprises me. I am allergic to my Fantasia so I know that people can be allergic to the "non allergenic" dogs and I feel for those that have allergies worse than me. I would be upset if someone brought a cat into a store (because I am most allergic to them) because I wouldn't be able to breath or see because my throat closes up and my eyes swell and get watery. So I know that people that get this way around dogs don't appreciate when people bring dogs around them. 
I look at it the way I look at smoking. If there is a no smoking policy then a non smoker fan feel safe that a smoker isn't going to light up next to them. Just as a person with pet allergies can feel safe knowing that there won't be any pets where they are shopping (if it's a no pet policy place). Now the non smoker shouldn't complain if they are in a place that allows smoking and someone is smoking next to them, just as a person with pet allergies can't complain if they go into a pet store that allows pets. If you don't like smoke, don't go to smoking places. If you have really bad allergies, don't go to where they allow pets. It's that simple. 
But it isn't fair to the person with allergies if they are in a place that doesn't allow pets and someone sneaks one in, just as it's not fair to a non smoker to be eating in a non smoking restaurant and someone next to them lights up. I guess it's just common courtesy.
I don't understand why they wouldn't let someone bring a dog into a store that sells dogs. Sterile environment my butt! Those pet stores are the dirtiest ones around!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

NYC is very pet friendly! When i go there we take him everywhere! We even were allowed to eat in a restaurent in little italy. hehe







Southern NJ (where I live) is NOT PET FRIENDLY.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

wow. that really helped! thank you guys so much for that discussion.. (hopefully it continues)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had Lady with me at Lowes last weekend and she wasn't even in her carrier. She was riding in the child's seat of the cart and no one said anything to me (except how cute she was, of course!)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I've been told that Target is a no-no. I tried taking L.E. into the one near my house a few months ago, and the security guard at the front told me dogs weren't allowed. I wanted to make a stink about it cause she was in her carrier and there wasn't a sign posted saying No Dogs, but I didn't have time. Since then I've seen dogs walking in and out, and I get bitter everytime.
> 
> Is it true that they can say no dogs even if it isn't posted?[/B]


After Catcher was neutered I didn't want to leave him alone and I wanted to go to Target to get him a onesie so I called and asked if I could bring him in and they said as long as he was in a carrier, it was OK.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had Lady in Target, too, in a carrier. None of the employees noticed so no one said anything.

Lady is 9 pounds so her carriers are larger than those little purses some people can carry. I am always more paranoid that I will be stopped because it looks like I am planning to shoplift with such a big bag over my shoulder!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I find it quite amusing and ironic that Target has a dog as their mascot, sell all sorts of dog clothes, bedding, toys, food etc., but won't allow their customers dogs that are in carriers in their stores....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that it is a liability issue with them... perhaps individual stores can set their own rules ?? What if a dog bit someone in the store?... would the store be liable? It seems that fear of a lawsuit drives a lot of the rules we see today....


----------



## pepe's mummy (Nov 27, 2005)

I live in England and it's not very pet friendly here. Luckily my friend owns a restaurant in our shopping mall and I can take pepe there in or out of his carrier, also another of my friends is the manager of the shopping mall so just let anyone try and stop me!! I have a carrier for pepe which he likes very much and has his head sticking out all the time and in England this is very very unusual so we do attract attention and also there are not many Maltese dogs here. Usually you can eat outside with a dog but the weather in England makes that a challenge even in summer!! 

We have a large retail store across the uk called Pets at Home and you can take your dog in there, they even have a notice on the door that says, welcome to you and your pet! but it is definitely not the norm.

In Europe it is sooooooo different. You can take your dog into every restaurant (inside!!!), bar, hotel, shops(just not big supermarkets but you can in the local small food shops), hotels, EVERYWHERE. You can be in a very expensive restaurant in Paris and all of a sudden someone will get up to leave and out from under the table appears a dog, and not just small dogs, big dogs too. I travel all over europe all the time and see dogs everywhere all the time but one thing that is always very noticeable is that they are all very very well behaved, you just don't notice them most of the time.

We are just buying a place in St Tropez in the south of france and Pepe has his passport all ready and will be allowed to travel on March 20th next year and then that's it. We are off to France!!

Pepe's mummy


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

ladysmom: i saw an american eskimo in lowes sitting inside the cart~ so i'm assuming it's okay.. 

today i will attempt in taking leise to lowes... i'll let you know how things go. hopefully she is on her BEST behavior.. sometimes she can be a bit crabby towards strangers


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I have seen these ritzy old woman when I go to SAKs 5th avenue with my sis in Manhatten...and I see these little pups peeking out of their bags. I think it's the cutest thing. I guess many Manhattenites expect it from those richy rich women...so, perhaps why they are dog friendly.

Staten Island has been pretty good to me and Max...except for a couple of super markets. We can live with that.

I am off to the Mall in a few minutes to go to the bank. Max is coming with me, that should not be a problem.
He's not just a dog, he's a munchkin. Many people are alergic to perfume, should I stop wearing it???

There is a woman I see in Manhattan at a certain night club...she owns a yorkie and works as a cashier at Show nightclub (by times square) on Sunday nights. Her yorkie is in her lap as she works taking peoples money. I found it to be so cute...cool boss, huh?

Next thing I want to try is the Movie theater. Max is quiet on my lap while driving...maybe he will be quiet in the theater. If he barks we will leave thats all. Pushing that envelope.









oh, and once he is obedience trained, I want him to get certified through Delta Society to be a doggy therapist. This way we could visit kids in cancer wards, I think the kids would love that. I have already been getting Max used to crowds and strange kids. So far so good. Next year, doggy therapist certification.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125611
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason why I said that Lowes doesn't allow dogs it that I had checked with their corp policy first. Guess that store is a little lax on policy


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125517
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be, but it's a little crazy if they are in a zipped up carrier. I could see if I walked in with her on her harness. They have to allow seeing eye dogs in where ever their owner goes, right? I would never bring Ruby into a restaurant, I would be too worried we'd get caught. I just think it's silly that you can't bring a dog that is in a carrier into a store, not a restaurant but a store.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I have seen these ritzy old woman when I go to SAKs 5th avenue with my sis in Manhatten...and I see these little pups peeking out of their bags. I think it's the cutest thing. I guess many Manhattenites expect it from those richy rich women...so, perhaps why they are dog friendly.[/B]


That's always my other favorite point... we have brought Miko to Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills (where all the really expensive storesare) and he was welcomed into every store. The guards even waved us in!! I even saw large dogs in stores with cafes (which = food) in them -- so why would a Target not allow it? 

Anyways, I don't need people to approve of my decisions. If I lived my life just to please other people, I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> In Europe it is sooooooo different. You can take your dog into every restaurant (inside!!!), bar, hotel, shops(just not big supermarkets but you can in the local small food shops), hotels, EVERYWHERE. You can be in a very expensive restaurant in Paris and all of a sudden someone will get up to leave and out from under the table appears a dog, and not just small dogs, big dogs too. I travel all over europe all the time and see dogs everywhere all the time but one thing that is always very noticeable is that they are all very very well behaved, you just don't notice them most of the time.[/B]


Maybe I am just more European at heart!! I did notice the same when we went to Paris. I was born and raised in Russia until I was 12 yrs old but my husband claims that makes me more Asian than European. Of course my husband is half-French so he thinks that makes him more European than me. Maybe one day we will move to Europe but probably not since it would be difficult for me to practice medicine in europe.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

This evening Max and I went to the mall to go to the bank. The bank was ok with him being in there and the teller certainly was happy to see him...so, banking with the pup is ok. We did petSmart and a few other stores, as well. No problems. THis security guard also even pretended to say Max bit him...I said are you kidding he barely has teeth. So, he hung out to meet Max. Too cute.

Then I took him downstairs to the petstore so he could see the pups. Some of the pups barked at him through the glass, Max didn't seemed phased and wasn't even interested in seeing them. I hope he likes puppy play groups....hope I didn't wait too long to take him to a puppy play group...the place says as long as they have first two sets of shots they can come...but vet said wait. I waited...but, I still want him to like other dogs.

ANyway, as many new sites and sounds you can introduce them to, the better. This way nothing can really startle them.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125357
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with your opinion, I thought about the same thing.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=125544
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I have to disagree. I care more about having my Max emotionally healthy than what 1% of the public population think. In other words, socializing him is more important to me than those who happen to NOT LIKE dogs....which are the minority on Staten Island. Selfish, maybe, but Max will benefit by being a little social butterfly, and then I will settle down with taking him EVERYWHERE.

We will be visiting Hospitals as soon as he gets his Dog Therapy certification. This way we can help with some emotional healing in some terminally ill kids....yes, that is more important to me, than some scrooges out there. He has to get used to all sorts of people and crowds in order to do this. I think my goal is more important.

We'll see you at the mall.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Sorry, I have to disagree. I care more about having my Max emotionally healthy than what 1% of the public population think. In other words, socializing him is more important to me than those who happen to NOT LIKE dogs....which are the minority on Staten Island. Selfish, maybe, but Max will benefit by being a little social butterfly, and then I will settle down with taking him EVERYWHERE.
> 
> We will be visiting Hospitals as soon as he gets his Dog Therapy certification. This way we can help with some emotional healing in some terminally ill kids....yes, that is more important to me, than some scrooges out there. He has to get used to all sorts of people and crowds in order to do this. I think my goal is more important.
> 
> ...


MaxMommy, please don't take what i've said as "I keep my dog unsocialized, therefore everyone else should too", because it wasn't intended that way. I apologize if it came across that way. By no means is Buttercup socially deprived. She has been VERY well socialized since day one, and I never even had to work at it. She was born a natural social butterfly, and how grateful I am for that! She's never met a stranger, and never met a dog she doesn't like (except for the weiner dogs on the 11th floor, but no one else likes them OR their owners, either, for that matter). 

I'd love for the Buttercup to become a therapy dog, I think she'd do fantastic. We're trying to find a class that has a schedule that works with my funky work hours. I am sure Max will do fantastic and many, many people will take great comfort in his presence. I think it's a great thing you're doing with him!

As for non-dog people, allergic to dog people, etc, perhaps I've just had more unfortunate and awful encounters than I care to risk occuring regularly. Buttercup doesn't seem any worse off for staying home while I grocery shop, LOL, she finds the most fun in helping me unpack LOLOLOL

Again, feel free to tell me what a bad dogmom I am for depriving her of these experiences, but Buttercup seems pretty well adjusted and happy to me









ann marie and the "how can my mommy surprise me with presents when i'm right there watching her buy them for me?!?!?" buttercup, who lubs her surprises from the store (even when it's the paper bag...)


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess I am taking this socializing thing to the extreme, but I deffinitely see the results. We were at CVS drugstore late a few days ago and this employee was vacuuming the floor next to us and Max didn't even flinch. I was proud of him. Even tho, he too was a confident one to start with...but, we want to build on that.

I guess you are more considerate to the public than I am....well, I am a New Yorker.









I figure, Max will be with me for about 18 years....strangers will come and go and we never see them again. So, why care....but, that is the New Yorker in me.

I am sure you do a great job with your munchin in your own way.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm so glad i didn't offend you







i know my tone has been misinterpreted before, i guess it's the "impersonal"-ness of internet conversations... 

anyway, we have this basset hound on the floor above us, who howls and howls all day long. the buttercup will sometimes bark once, in her "shut the heck up" bark. tonight, on our walk, she encountered him on his way in, and she walked up to him, sniffed, and barked once in that same bark. LOL i think she was saying "ha! so YOU'RE the loud crying wussy boy! STOP IT once and for all!" it was hilarious. while we stood there and chatted about it, the mean mean mean mean mean jack russell came by and buttercup wagged her tail (even though she KNOWS he's snappy), and he went crazy toward her. the owner was like "you know my dog is like this, why don't you pick your dog up?" arrrggh. so i replied with "well, clearly YOU ALSO know your dog is like this...why don't YOU try TRAINING your dog, or better yet...keep him from coming so CLOSE to my dog?" and i added a few colorful adjectives, but those aren't imperative to the story...

ann marie and the "my mother has a potty mouth" buttercup


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe it should be the aggressive dog that should be held back. My neighbors both have huge dogs. One of them told me her dog doesn't get along with other dogs ahead of time. She holds hers back and gives me right away. That is the nice thing to do. Give the gentle midgets the go ahead. But I know they are huge next to him, so I always pick him up.

I don't let him get close to anyone who doesn't approach us first to say hello. I do practise common courtesy. Never get withing 3 feet of anyone. Wouldn't want them that close, anyway.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

We haven't had any problems and i've been all over, everybody knows us LOL. However, Vy is kept in her carrier at all times. If a sign is posted that says "no dogs allowed", I respect that and don't go in.
oh and if they are serving food, I don't even attempt to go in.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I live in a pretty pet friendly area. Which is nice. But compared to alot of areas such at NY we are a very tiny town without being a one stoplight town. LOL...It is nice though..and being Oklahoma there are not a ton of dogs that go places with thier owners most of the dogs here are more large breed dogs and live outside. They are not really your pampered princesses.

BUT that is not to say there are not a few. I know there are alot of places I can go with Noel (once she is ready to go out) with out any hassle. If it is posted NO Dogs I will respect that and I will be glad to leave if asked at any place. 

But I know I can take her to the bank...besides the fact my husband is a vice president there I have taken my cat (when she was a kitten) on several occations and another lady there has a malt and if it is grooming day she brings her in her crate and keeps her in her office and no one cares so I know I can go there. Actually they will demand I bring here there. LOL

I was at the Dollar Tree a few weeks back with a freind who had a dog with us. It is a small Chi in a bag. The manager asked this lady to take her really back acting kids and leave. They were running screaming, opening things in the store and the lady got mad and was yelling how was she asked to leave with her kids if she (pointing to my friend) has a DOG in there. The lady said yes she has a dog in a bag that is not barking, opening packages and tring to steal things from the store like your children were. And if your kids were as well behaved as her dog they would be welcome. So I know I Have that store I can go to. LOL...As well as Big Lots, the store I get the dog food from, the Family Dollar, The Dollar General, my kids school as long as she is in her bag. I have already talked to the princepal about it. Several of the clothing stores...Lowes, the video store as long as she is in the bag, the book store...and there are more. I know walmart is out because of the food. and all restaurants. and the post office...there is a sign there that says NO dogs unless a seeing eye dog. Oh i know I can go to the Court house and the newspaper cause I have seen other dogs there.

I think living in a smaller town will afford me more places to take her without people caring. We are a town of about 60,000. 

I know the target in the next town allows small dogs in bags but they must be in bags. I think because it is next door to PetCo. I have seen several there and Once this lady was asking the manager as I was coming in and she said as long as you keep her in the bag at all times she will be fine. We just ask they be smaller dogs and in a bag for thier safety and the other costumers. So I thought that was really nice. But I think maybe being next door to the pet store might be the reason.

ok I have rambled enough LOL


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

> I think living in a smaller town will afford me more places to take her without people caring. We are a town of about 60,000.[/B]


60,000 that is a city







I live in a little northern town with about 2000 people (no traffic lights). We travel 2.5 hours to the vets office, malls etc. That city is 80,000. And I do take Vinny everywhere with me, he is never ever left behind, this includes doctors visits and restaurants. My gyno in the city occasionally takes his 2 big labs to work with him. Here at home most people have bigger dogs, Vinny and Pak3tz' Jessy are the first/only Maltese most people around here have seen.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> i'm so glad i didn't offend you
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You CRACK me up!!!!
I would have LOVED to have seen that exchange of words!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> It's much worst in Canada, where most places are not very pet friendly. Even apartments and condos have strict rules about pets. It's difficult even to find a place for rent that allows pets. Parks are also strict about pets some times. I never tried taking my Pudding to the mall, but I'd like to as soon as I can find a good carrier... It's so hard to find good pet things in Ontario![/B]



Angela, I disagree. Toronto is supposed to be one of the most "Pet-friendly" cities around. Where in Ontario are you? I found a place that sells great pet-carriers in Mississauga. Just thought you should know... if you want more info PM me.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

When I first got my pomeranian, I took her in my purse to Walmart and the security guard said no pets, I said okay but I finished shopping. Then another time I took her to Walmart in my purse and one of the lady employees was petting her telling me she was so cute. I used to take her everywhere with me. I'd open up the car door and say "Wanna go for a ride?" And she'd hop right in and into the backseat. Then she got to the point that every time I opened the car door she'd jump in. She loved to be in the car. Oh i miss her


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I don't take Rex anywhere







The only places here that allow it are the Pet Stores and I cant just let Rex walk. The couple times we went into Pet's Mart with Rex big dogs came after us growling and barking flipping Rex out and the owners are such idiots they cant control their dogs. I am even scared to go in that place anymore without Rex even. I dont think Rex knows he is a dog either, so he is scared of dogs. I guess we arent very socialized.


----------

